# graduation and marrage



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

eric(my son)is graduateing from bootcamp.were flying to oklahoma to attend.we`ll be broke when its over,but then hes getting married while hes home.need a mirical to pull this off,but they do happen.life,no matter what i do is`nt stopping to let me recouperate and i fear the worse.faith comes so easy for some,i envy that.to keep this from being just a cry fest,ill ask for any helpful tips to help me pull this off,thanks.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Denny, I just want to say that I'll be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers. I know it can be overwheming with all that is going on, but just take one day at a time. I assume that your son knows that your health is not the greatest. I've been to functions where I just go to the car and rest for 15 minutes and then come back. Sometimes just that little rest can do wonders. I understand what you are feeling and have been there many times. Good luck Denny.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi Denny,When are you going to Okla.? How long will you be gone?Eric? Is he the son who is a firefighter?Wish I had some "words of wisdom" to give you. Try "hoping for the best" rather than "fearing the worst". It's not as easy to do but it is more rewarding. Just remember: you've gotten through tough times before. You can do it again.I think Weener has a good idea with the little rests whenever you can manage them. I know large crowds and get-togethers really "throw" me.Best wishes to you and all your family and I'll be thinking of you.calida


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Denny, what kind of advice are you seeking? I pulled off a wedding for 200 for my daughter, while I was more sick than I had ever been, my husband was laid off, and it was 3 weeks before xmas, miracles do happen. Do you need coping advice, cheap wedding advice or both? Let me knowLori


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi everyone,weener,one day at a time!its amazing how i can forget a basic philosophy i been useing for so long while in the thick of things.thankscalida,yes,same son,only son.he joined the army.combat divison,why?ya got me.during a war yet.were leaving may 6th,and comming home the 8th.i fear the worse because my depression is rearing its ugly head.lori ann,the advice i was thinking of was for making it thru 3 very exhausting days,but i`ll take cheap wedding advice,God knows we`ll be broke after the trip.i`ll be ok during the trip i think,usually am,but afterward is when i really pay.now i should worry about that bridge when i get to it,but it never hurts to plan ahead.thanks so much for being here fore me.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Denny,Just as you said----take one day at a time, one hour at a time if you have to. Been there, myself, too many times to remember.I wish you well. I've never been to a graduation from "Boot Camp" ceremony, so fill us all in when you get back. And a wedding, WOW! When is the wedding? Perhaps the lucky couple have decided to keep it small and expenses will be down. Let us know how things go.Take care.Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Denny, I hope things go well for you all at the graduation and the marriage ceremony. And I hope you can ENJOY it too despite everything. I lost a lot of faith during depression. I only just got it back (in a totally new form). I always used to say that I could always see the light at the end of the tunnel becuase I always had HOPE that tomorrow, or next month, or next year, or next decade would be better than today. I lost that hope last year and didn't have anything to hang on to at all. I just rode it out, with everyday thinking of all the things that I still like in this world (even though they in no way made up for all the bad and difficult things), and by taking at 5 minutes at a time. 'Taking it one day at a time' was too much for me, so I literally did it by the 5 minutes. Try and think of the good things. Your son, his marriage. Even really small things like a bit of sunshine, or seeing a plant grow when you didn't think it would survive the environment. I know it all seems really small, but it did help me get through the difficult times. Also, if life lets you, try and take some you time. Say NO to a few things, take some time out to rest, sleep, relax, chill. I had to do this the other week, and I just spent most of a few days in bed recouperating. I feel better for it. Sometimes life doesn't let us rest, but sometimes we have to tell life we're going to rest anyway. Easy for me to say I know. Just take 5 whenever you get the opportunity - lie down horizontal if it helps, with no sound and the lights turned off. Hide in a toilet for a 5 minute sit down if it helps!







Chin up! Hope things go well at the graduation. You must be very proud of your son.


----------

